# Strictly Come Dancing 2017



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Started to get excited as they announce the line up :Woot There are quite a few I don't know but that doesn't really matter.

Line up so far

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-40910799

Chef *Simon Rimmer *revealed he will be a Strictly contestant during his Sunday morning Channel 4 show, Sunday Brunch, which he co-hosts with Tim Lovejoy.

Scottish actor *Joe McFadden* is probably best known for playing the role of Raf di Lucca in Holby City.

Writer and broadcaster *The Reverend Richard Coles* is the only UK vicar to have had a chart-topping single - and now he's the first one to star on Strictly. Coles, who had hits with Jimmy Somerville in The Communards including Don't Leave Me This Way, said he had a "comprehensive briefing" from former Strictly star Ed Balls as part of his preparations for the show - and has also "cut down on pork pies".

Former glamour model *Gemma Atkinson* currently co-hosts Manchester radio station Key 103's breakfast show - which she will continue to present during Strictly training. Her acting credits include roles in Casualty, Emmerdale and Hollyoaks.

TV presenter *Ruth Langsford* is often seen hosting This Morning (when Phil and Holly are away) alongside her husband Eamonn Holmes.

EastEnders actor *Davood Ghadami*, who has played Kush Kazemi in the soap since 2014, said it was "such an honour" to be joining the dancing show.

*Mollie King* was the first contestant to be unveiled for this year's series. The Saturdays singer told Radio 1's Nick Grimshaw (above) she was "so excited" and always watched the show with her family, adding that she "can't wait to get into the sequins".


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll watch on Catch Up so I can fast forward through most of it!


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I do enjoy the dancing, but can't stand Tess and Claudia


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> I do enjoy the dancing, but can't stand Tess and Claudia


Or all the other nonsense!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm looking forward to it too  I don't mind Tess & I love Claudia, I think she's hilarious. I much prefer it now Bruce has gone.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Matrod said:


> I'm looking forward to it too  I don't mind Tess & I love Claudia, I think she's hilarious. I much prefer it now Bruce has gone.


I like Claudia too.

Its going to be odd without Len though  I think the male pro dancers are all the same but 2 or 3 different females - Natalie Low and the blond lady who danced with Judge Rinder have gone and so has Joanne Clifton who won last year.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Has the Russian who stole Ben Cohen gone?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I like Claudia too.
> 
> Its going to be odd without Len though  I think the male pro dancers are all the same but 2 or 3 different females - Natalie Low and the blond lady who danced with Judge Rinder have gone and so has Joanne Clifton who won last year.


Oh I'd forgotten Len had left  who's replacing him?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

MiffyMoo said:


> Has the Russian who stole Ben Cohen gone?


Yes she went a couple of years ago - they've had a baby now.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Matrod said:


> Oh I'd forgotten Len had left  who's replacing him?


A lady I've never heard of but is apparently very well know and respected called Shirley Ballas

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2017-05-09/who-is-new-strictly-come-dancing-judge-shirley-ballas


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Few people had heard of Len before he started on Strictly. Or Craig and Bruno for that matter.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

MiffyMoo said:


> Has the Russian who stole Ben Cohen gone?


Takes two to tango - he was obviously "available" even though he was married.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

When does it start ?

I will miss Len . i watched another programme where he took well known actors etc back to the holiday places they went to as children . he was really good in it and i enjoyed watching.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

So there are no former politicians competing this year? That's a shame. I was hoping to see Cameron and Farage as dance partners.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> When does it start ?
> 
> I will miss Len . i watched another programme where he took well known actors etc back to the holiday places they went to as children . he was really good in it and i enjoyed watching.


Not usually until the end of September but the launch show where they pair them with their pro dancers should be towards the end of August or early September - date not announced yet as far as I know.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

FeelTheBern said:


> So there are no former politicians competing this year? That's a shame. I was hoping to see Cameron and Farage as dance partners.


Still quite a few to announce so you never know


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I might watch it if the Rev is on


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Aston Merrygold is the latest contestant announced for this year's Strictly Come Dancing.

The former JLS singer said: "I'm so happy to be joining Strictly 2017, it is such a brilliant show and I've followed it for years

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-40910799


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Aston Merrygold is the latest contestant announced for this year's Strictly Come Dancing.
> 
> The former JLS singer said: "I'm so happy to be joining Strictly 2017, it is such a brilliant show and I've followed it for years
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-40910799


Never heard of him! Come on, we need dancing ex-politicians!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

FeelTheBern said:


> Never heard of him! Come on, we need dancing ex-politicians!


I don't know the individual names but I do know who JLS were 

I would say we have quite a lot of men so far so if there is going to be an ex politician in the mix its likely to be a female. Anne Widecombe and Edwina Curry have already done it. Can't think who else is high profile enough and no longer working as an MP.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I don't know the individual names but I do know who JLS were


Weren't they in X Factor several years ago?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Do you know what JLS stands for?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

FeelTheBern said:


> Weren't they in X Factor several years ago?


Yes they were.



steveshanks said:


> Do you know what JLS stands for?


No idea - can you tell us


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Just Lousy Singers.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> Just Lousy Singers.


Now now :Singing

A quick google tells me

*JLS* (an initialism of Jack the Lad Swing)[1]


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I like the show but... Brucie was awful, leering and drooling over the female contestants the chitter chatter of Tess and Claudia drive me insane as do the seeimgly ever longer link bits...The silly set up scenes and daft practice room mock ups..
Just give us the dance !!!

I record and then fast forward the boring bits.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Aston Merrygold is the latest contestant announced for this year's Strictly Come Dancing.
> 
> The former JLS singer said: "I'm so happy to be joining Strictly 2017, it is such a brilliant show and I've followed it for years
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-40910799


Aww, he's such a cutie! Not in a "whoar I fancy him way", more of a "aww, come here, I need to feed you and keep you safe from the world" way.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Another one I've never heard of

Susan Calman is the latest contestant announced for this year's Strictly Come Dancing.

The Scottish comic told the Jeremy Vine show: "I am the last person on the dancefloor!"

"I haven't worn heels or a dress since the 1970s... my mother will die happy to see me in a dress and glitter."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-40910799


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to it.



FeelTheBern said:


> *So there are no former politicians competing this yea*r? That's a shame. I was hoping to see Cameron and Farage as dance partners.


Who says they have only disclosed 9 so far.  I only know 2 of them so far.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Brian Connolly comedian confirmed today.

Its going to be a very emotional start to the series this year with the sad news of Brucie passing.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Actress Chizzy Akudolu is the 12th celebrity to be announced for this year's Strictly Come Dancing.

Akudolu played surgeon Mo Effanga in BBC One hospital soap Holby City. She left Holby City in June after five years. Before that, she had roles in The Inbetweeners, EastEnders, Silent Witness, Hollyoaks and Twenty Twelve

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-40910799


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Brian Connolly comedian confirmed today.
> 
> Its going to be a very emotional start to the series this year with the sad news of Brucie passing.


is it Brain Conley ?, I really like him . Brian Connolly was the singer with Sweet !


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> is it Brain Conley ?, I really like him . Brian Connolly was the singer with Sweet !


You are quite right it is Brian Conley the comedian not Brian Connolly the singer with Sweet (I had a poster of him on my wall when I was a kid)


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@rottiepointerhouse I think Rona did too, 
he used to visit a mate of his who lived near me , I used to see him walk down the road when he was famous . Did nothing for me , I had a picture of David Cassidy on my wall cut out from Jackie. i still have it somewhere.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

David Cassidy was OK, I can remember going to London with my parents to drop my older sister at one of his concerts and being amazed at all the hysterical screaming girls everywhere. I was more of a David Essex fan myself - now he would be a great contestant for Strictly :Joyful


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I had a poster of David Essex too !


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I saw him in concert! My older cousin, who was mad on him, took me to Bingley Hall to see him.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> I had a poster of David Essex too !


Rock on is one of my all time favourites. Swoon swoon :Hilarious


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> I saw him in concert! My older cousin, who was mad on him, took me to Bingley Hall to see him.


Which one Cassidy or Essex?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

he ( david essex )doesn't look like that any more though !


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> he ( david essex )doesn't look like that any more though !


No but he still has that twinkle in his eyes :Smuggrin


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'll watch on Catch Up so I can fast forward through most of it!


That's what I do too I actually watched and got into the programme for the first time last year and enjoyed it so will watch this years, but watching on I player means you can edit out all the dross.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jonnie Peacock! !!!!!!
Love him


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Jonnie Peacock! !!!!!!
> Love him


 yeah ! Really loving this years line up . Alexandra Burke ! I watch her X factor hallelujah video all the time


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Have they been confirmed? I can't find anything about them.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Have they been confirmed? I can't find anything about them.


Jonnie Peacock, Alexandra Burke and Debbie McGee were all announced on the Strictly Facebook page today.

The complete line up can be seen here
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006m8dq


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Fleur said:


> Jonnie Peacock, Alexandra Burke and Debbie McGee were all announced on the Strictly Facebook page today.
> 
> The complete line up can be seen here
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006m8dq


Thank you - looking forward to seeing quite a few of them in action


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Launch show tonight - can't wait to see who they are all paired up with :Woot:Woot


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope Anton get someone nice.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

he got Ruth ! I think she was a bit disappointed . I thunk Eamon fixed it so she didnt get a handsome young man .


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Since when were 12 year olds allowed to become professional dancers?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> he got Ruth ! I think she was a bit disappointed . .


I thought she was, too lol 

Tess Daly was genuinely emotional during the Bruce Forsyth tribute.

Nice start to the Strictly season......we'll be watching 

J


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I record it and the ff through all the yatter and blabbing, last nights show was about 15 minutes long!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Some interesting pairings. 

Have to admit the Brucie tribute made my eyes leak a bit.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I shed a tear as well.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I cried at the Brucie bit too and then looked over at my OH (who normally takes the milk out of me for crying at the TV) and she was crying too!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Finally caught up with it, I had leaky eyes too at the Brucie tribute but then I'm off at the drop of a hat at the moment, it was Tess going that really got me.

I'm looking forward to it, I think it's going to be a good one


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

What did everyone think? I haven't finished watching yet so not sure who my favourites are.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

OH works nights and I'm not allowed to watch it without her so will have to wait until tomorrow to watch


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bruno really will have to learn to stop waving his arms around

Not sure who I like at the moment.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Yes, far too early to say I think .....some fun dances though (not winners but great fun all the same). And some with potential ...and some less so lol

J


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought last night was fun , a couple of surprises but thats the joy of it.

The new judge seems ok too. 
Of course I record and fast forward all the silly chit chat and rubbish link bits.. Makes the show much nicer to watch.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

dorrit said:


> I thought last night was fun , a couple of surprises but thats the joy of it.
> 
> The new judge seems ok too.
> Of course I record and fast forward all the silly chit chat and rubbish link bits.. Makes the show much nicer to watch.


Me too!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

How good was Debbie, she can really move! The new judge seems alright, I liked how she had words of encouragement for them all.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm still only about half way through but I thought the Jive was over marked compared to how low they scored some of the others, new head judge standing up and giving him an 8 :Jawdrop


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Wonder if Jonnie Peacock will use his running leg for the jive to get good bounce.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I think Debbie Mcgee has an unfair advantage considering she's done ballet for a long time.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I loved Debbie and also Susan. Still got the last few to watch though.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Lyracollie said:


> I think Debbie Mcgee has an unfair advantage considering she's done ballet for a long time.


She 58 years old! I'm happy to give her a little bit of advantage (if ballet 40 years ago is an advantage!) against 20 year olds! For her age she is amazing in my opinion 

And I loved Susan Calmans performance, too.

And Chizzy (Mo from Holby ) has sure got rhythm!

J


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Who cares who did a dance class years ago or who is younger than who else ..This is supposed to be fun ditch the back biting and enjoy.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

dorrit said:


> Who cares who did a dance class years ago or who is younger than who else ..This is supposed to be fun ditch the back biting and enjoy.


Part of the fun for us lot every year is discussing who we think is the best and why, whether we agree with the judges scores and all the gossip from It Takes Two. I saw Debbie McGee interviewed last week and she mentioned how the older contestants rarely get very far (apart from the ones people keep in for fun value like Anne Widdicombe) so I'm definitely hoping she bucks the trend and shows everyone that older women can still be supple, move well, be confident and have a fine pair of legs


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Part of the fun for us lot every year is discussing who we think is the best and why, whether we agree with the judges scores and all the gossip from It Takes Two. I saw Debbie McGee interviewed last week and she mentioned how the older contestants rarely get very far (apart from the ones people keep in for fun value like Anne Widdicombe) so I'm definitely hoping she bucks the trend and shows everyone that older women can still be supple, move well, be confident and have a fine pair of legs


Discussing or earmarking your favorite is one thing but sometimes the gossip is spiteful and thats such a shame,.

I read that Debbie Macgee has said this is the first time shes been able to be happy since Paul died. Its a shame then to see such nasty remarks about her.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

dorrit said:


> Discussing or earmarking your favorite is one thing but sometimes the gossip is spiteful and thats such a shame,.
> 
> I read that Debbie Macgee has said this is the first time shes been able to be happy since Paul died. Its a shame then to see such nasty remarks about her.


What nasty remarks? One person has said she has an unfair advantage due to her previous ballet experience, that isn't nasty, I heard someone on TV earlier say that Aston Merrygold also has previous dance experience and was a judge on "Got to Dance" on Sky with Ashley Banjo and Kimberley Wyatt. Every year pretty much someone is accused to having previous dance experience. One of my favourites was Natalie Gumede in 2013 (she danced with Artem) the Coronation Street actress but she was constantly accused of having an unfair advantage because she had done some previous dancing. I don't think that is spiteful or nasty, like in all walks of life we all want different things from the show. Some want to see a total novice learn to dance and win, others want to see entertainment like Ed Balls or Anne Widdicombe and others just want to see the best dancers and don't really care if they once went to stage school or once did a bit of ballet.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Chizzy is aMAZing!!


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I wasn't intending to be nasty, I think she's incredible for her age, but being a ballet director for years does have a bit of an advantage. 
Overall I did enjoy the show, there's a few people who look like they've got potential and it'd be nice to see an older person get further for once.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mirandashell said:


> Since when were 12 year olds allowed to become professional dancers?


If your on about AJ, I've just looked him up and his 22 but I agree he does look like a young kid.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I thought quite a few of them were over marked. Craig giving 7s in the first week??! :Jawdrop


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dogloverlou said:


> I thought quite a few of them were over marked. Craig giving 7s in the first week??! :Jawdrop


and a few under marked and the new judge, I'll be glad when she's settles in she's doing my head in.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I've only watched a few from last night, Susan is my favourite so far but still got lots more to see.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I enjoyed last nights show, but the judges scores are just crazy.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Susan has really good legs, I only noticed last night that Johnny has a blade!

some good dancers some good entertainers and some who are neither sadly.. I think unless you throw yourself in 100% theres not much point and a couple of people seemed very stiff and almost embarrassed to be there.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Johnny Peacock was amazing!!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> Johnny Peacock was amazing!!!


He was wasn't he, was one of my three votes I did on-line.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone watching tonight.....I'm finding the judging confusing this week and again Shirley is driving me crazy, please can we have Len back.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

No! I like her, she explains stuff and I find it interesting.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm half way through watching, loved Debbie and Gemma so far but yes I'm finding Shirley's marking inconsistent, for instance she gave Ruth and Anton a 3 but Simon and Karen a 6, neither were particularly good but I don't see how Simon deserved double the points she gave to Ruth and I thought she was very hard on Debbie. I hate theme weeks as its such a distraction from the dance.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I'm not keen on Movies week either ...the idea is fun but I agree it detracts from the dancing as the celebs try to 'be' their characters and it just doesn't work .....some costumes just look plain stupid, too. Change the music, change the era and change the dance but don't dress up as toys 

Will watch tonight to see who is in the dance off ...was surprised to see Chizzy go out first last week.

J


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I'm not keen on Movies week either ...the idea is fun but I agree it detracts from the dancing as the celebs try to 'be' their characters and it just doesn't work .....some costumes just look plain stupid, too. Change the music, change the era and change the dance *but don't dress up as toys *


I agree, I found Aijaz's bear outfit very off putting


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I agree, I found Aijaz's bear outfit very off putting


I think he found it off putting too (though he was far too polite to say so) 

J


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

What a strange episode, marking all over the place, some very odd dances and the return of bad boy Brendan giving head judge Shirley what for. He was a bit naughty calling her "my dear" but we rewound and watched the dance again and whilst it wasn't particularly good I couldn't see any rise and fall. Haven't watched the results show yet but I know who has gone.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I'm half way through watching, loved Debbie and Gemma so far but yes I'm finding Shirley's marking inconsistent, for instance she gave Ruth and Anton a 3 but Simon and Karen a 6, neither were particularly good but I don't see how Simon deserved double the points she gave to Ruth and I thought she was very hard on Debbie. I hate theme weeks as its such a distraction from the dance.


You KNOW it's been a harsh round of comments when Craig is last and he's the one offering positivity and encouragement! :Wideyed Even if he did follow it up with a four... 

I do like some of the theme weeks - characterisation is all part of dance, after all. I don't remember their being a theme week so early in a series before (although I haven't always cought much of the last few series), though - maybe they wanted to give more celebs a shot at it or something.



Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I think he found it off putting too (though he was far too polite to say so)


Hot, more like. I loved that dance, though - that Bagheera outfit was amazing, too!

I think my favourite routine was the Trolls, though it was a close call. I think I'm glad the Rev has gone, I know it's fun to have the novelty, but it is a DANCE competition and there are a couple of other celebs in the 'fun' category this year who are doing it better.

Incidentally, was it me or did the Rev look less Flash Gorden, and more Austin Powers?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> What a strange episode, marking all over the place, some very odd dances and the return of bad boy Brendan giving head judge Shirley what for. He was a bit naughty calling her "my dear" but we rewound and watched the dance again and whilst it wasn't particularly good I couldn't see any rise and fall. Haven't watched the results show yet but I know who has gone.


I've just watched it again and I didn't think there was any rise and fall either.

Shirley is getting right up my nose her scoring is unbelievable.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Shirley seems to concentrate too much on the technicalities, I know that's important but she has to remember that these celebs are mostly new to dance and ease off a little.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Just watching last night's on catch-up. Wow Alexandra Burke was amazing and my OH and I totally cried when she said afterwards "I wish my mum was here to see it"


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> Shirley seems to concentrate too much on the technicalities, I know that's important but she has to remember that these celebs are mostly new to dance and ease off a little.


As I've said before she getting on my nerves, I think she's to full of herself.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

jetsmum said:


> Shirley seems to concentrate too much on the technicalities


Isn't that her job? The public vote is there for sympathy and how they come across in general. Expert judges are there because they can see the small differences in technique.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It is that Claudia woman that gets on my nerves, I find her childish, stupid and an absolute idiot I wish they would get rid of her

How she can be BBC highest paid woman beats me,

She is a "DISAAASTER DARLING"


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Davood is through with three straight votes.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

No surprise there. 

I do feel for Charlotte though. This was the first week where she looked like she was having fun and now she's out.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

kimthecat said:


> Davood is through with three straight votes.


He should never have been in the dance off in my opinion, it should have been Brian


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Bisbow I love Brian Conley but his dancing is wooden.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The usual mid-table 'he'll be safe' non-vote, I expect.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Did anyone else notice Shirley call Charlotte "Molly" when reviewing her dance on Saturday?


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Did anyone else notice Shirley call Charlotte "Molly" when reviewing her dance on Saturday?


Yes!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

My box did not record list night so I missed the results.. However I do think that while she wasnt a bad dancer as such Charlotte seemed almost embarrassed to be on the show.
She lacked the freedom 'dance like no one is watching' attitude that is needed to compete in this kind of show.. It just made watching her feel like you were spying on something you shouldnt.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry Brendan, but I think they got it right.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I've only just finishing watching it all. Very emotional with Alexandra and a great jive, in the top 5 best jives I would say. The joy of the night for me was Susan and Kevin with their Morcombe & Wise routine.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Funny old week, not sure I buy the whole Bruno had a schedule clash and don't know why they didn't have a guest judge as the scores just didn't look right with only 3 judges. If someone had done a brilliant dance and got 3 10's it would have been a shame to not be able to say they got all 4 but that didn't happen anyway. Thought they were very hard on Alexandra, I don't particularly like the Samba but I thought she did a really good job, Shirley gave her an 8 but they gave Joe & Katya a 10  Think the right people were in the bottom two (not watched results show yet but saw clip on Lorraine this morning) and the right one went. Ruth and Anton are getting on my nerves.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Well, the right couple went out in my opinion ....Simon Rimmer had done his bit 

Surprised to see Mollie King and AJ there (although she is more poser than dancer) but I expect that was just to keep everyone on their toes.

Debbie Mcgee was amazing. I want her energy 

Gets a bit more interesting from now on I think ..............

J


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> Well, the right couple went out in my opinion ....Simon Rimmer had done his bit
> 
> Surprised to see Mollie King and AJ there (although she is more poser than dancer) but I expect that was just to keep everyone on their toes.
> 
> ...


Agreed, the right couple went

Debbie is great, such energy
I think Kevin and his partner should be next (forgotten her name) they are fun but her dancing leaves a lot to be desired


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I’ve stopped watching because it’s even more unfair this year than usual! How can it be right to have Susan Calman, who’s never danced, and Debbie McGee, a professional dancer, competing against each other. It’s a complete nonsense imho.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> I've stopped watching because it's even more unfair this year than usual! How can it be right to have Susan Calman, who's never danced, and Debbie McGee, a professional dancer, competing against each other. It's a complete nonsense imho.


I think it's getting more unfair every year. I have nothing against Debbie but she does seem to have an unfair advantage.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Every year they have a bunch of contestants from different backgrounds, many have had dance experience of some kind be that as a child at stage school or as a popstar doing music videos where they get to learn routines and perform. I'm interested in why people have taken so against Debbie - she had ballet training over 30 years ago which yes gives her the advantage of being extremely graceful in some dances but can work against her as in the Cha-cha- cha.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...ence-this-morning_uk_59ccd539e4b02aef6cd7b809

However, during an appearance on Thursday's 'This Morning', Debbie insisted her ballet days were a long time ago, claiming mastering the ballroom routines are a completely different discipline.

"I had ballet training over 30 years ago, it's so opposite to anything I have ever done," she told hosts Holly Willoughby and Phillip Schofield.

"The thing is, it's so different to ballroom and Latin. I've never done anything like this.

"I danced over 30 years ago, I would describe it as a bit like if you asked a footballer to go and do something else 30 years later.

"It's a completely different muscle, when you're older, any muscle that stayed a bit trained from 30 years ago I've now got to untrain that, which is hard," she added.

Aston also has previous dance experience and was a judge on a dance show yet he isn't getting nearly the same flack as Debbie is

http://metro.co.uk/2017/08/16/why-c...be-banned-from-strictly-come-dancing-6854428/

Looking back at past winners a good number have won having no previous dance experience.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/profiles/261PfqclVDk4hhkrKPglY4L/strictly-champions

Abbey Clancy, Louis Smith, Chris Hollins, Mark Ramprakash, Darren Gough and last year's winner Ore. We tend to love an underdog and someone who goes on a "journey" so I think its highly likely that someone like Gemma could win as she is steadily making progress.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

The show tends to go for a combination mix of those who have danced or have show or theatre backgrounds with a few who haven't. I'm not sure why Debbie Mcgee is getting stick either ...Aston Merrygold was a judge on the talent show Got to Dance where he was well known for demonstrating the moves (and his girlfriend is a professional dancer). That guy is no novice. And in the name of fairness you could say theatre star Alexandra Burke is vastly experienced with being on stage and again, no novice when it comes to dance moves. And most of those who come in from acting have been to stage school ...which includes dance training.

So I quite like the mix .... because I think a roomful of Simon Rimmers and Susan Calmans would be a bit slow ....but yes, I like to see them progress. And eventually that is what happens.

Nothing is perfect though. But I still enjoy it 

J


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Alexandra has been choreographed by Craig Revel Horwood too

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ood-trained-Alexandra-Burke-pre-Strictly.html

Alexandra Burke wowed the judges on Saturday night's Strictly Come Dancing, storming to the top of the leaderboard with her jive to Proud Mary with dance partner Gorka Marquez.

But viewers at home have slammed the BBC competition as it has emerged that the singer had links to one of the judges before she signed up to Strictly.

Alexandra, 29, played the lead role in the UK touring production of Sister Act, which was choreographed by Craig Revel Horwood.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Poor Simon, he did his best but having been in 3 danceoffs already I think it was unavoidable. 

Im liking Johnny although he was a bit off this week and he admitted it himself. I love Susan I think she is a small bundle of fun and engery, Debbie is doing great, as for her dancing ...I used to do athletics hurdles and 800mtrs I won medals but that was over 30 years ago, now days Id be hard pushed to run for a bus so I dont think its fair to judge her for something she trained for so long ago.. 
Its supposed to be about dancing yes but also about seeing people grow and gain confidence getting to know another side of the real people instead of the persona they play on whatever TV show or band they normally appear in,


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the way Susan and her partner are working so hard to entertain us, they may not be the best of the bunch when it comes to the technical side, but they're so much fun to watch and they're improving every week.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

jetsmum said:


> I like the way Susan and her partner are working so hard to entertain us, they may not be the best of the bunch when it comes to the technical side, but they're so much fun to watch and they're improving every week.


I agree ...for entertainment value they are great ...I just smiled my whole way through their dance. 

And for me 'technical' is only one part of the package. If it was all about how good their technique was ie; professional, then I suspect that I wouldn't be watching.

Loved Joe McFaddens dance this week! Again, entertaining. He is improving, too.

Davood was rather smooth!

I actually wasn't blown away by Debbies dance this week ..despite all the 10's. I prefer the lively Debbie.

J


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I think the wrong pair were sent home tonight and I don't think it went down well with the other dancers or audience either


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I think the wrong two couples were in the dance off and therefore it was pretty impossible to save Aston given he scored less than Mollie and she corrected the errors she made in her first dance. The judges marked him so harshly especially Craig so they put him at risk. I feel sad for Aston because he was in with a great chance of making the final but I don't think his pro helped him with that choreography which just didn't seem right for a ballroom dance. It should have been Ruth and Anton in the dance off either with Jonnie Peacock or Gemma.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Really disappointed Aston went home. He has much more about him than Mollie and IMO is a better all round performer & dancer. I find it hard to tolerate when it starts getting to the point really good dancers find themselves in the dance off with those less skilled getting through on humour alone.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Gosh .... not sure what happened there. Was that a political decision on the part of the judges? Yes, Aston and partner did make the Viennese Waltz look more like a Hungarian Polka but was that really a good reason to send them home 

Mollie with AJ is not a good dancer and they don't 'entertain' either .....which is why they were in the dance off again. And the judges saved them. 

Ruth will have a lot of followers ...and Anton is a vote winner in himself so that would explain them getting through. It's certainly not the dancing (although they were funny).

It's often about style and popularity over substance at this stage though. 

J


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Gobsmacked... Sorry to Molly but she has all the charm and entertainment of a sack of wet flour. 

Aston was good , this routine didnt play to his best side but it wasnt that bad, to send him home? A mistake or some underlying agenda?
I dont know but it wont make the show any better for it.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sadly Molly danced her dance better than Aston danced his on the night - I think Molly will be next to go as although she executes the steps she has no spirit.

My 3 free online votes went to Susan, Debbie and Joe - so far they are my favourites 
I want to see Susan in Blackpool because she loves SCD much.
After Blackpool the voting tends to get more serious and I think the likes of Ruth and Susan will leave then.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Its often the way with celebs like Susan , once they start to improve they loose the votes.. Sad because she really does love it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Before saying who they want to save Tess reminds the judges that their decision must be based on that dance and that dance alone so therefore given how low he scored for that dance and given Mollie improved on her already higher score I don't see how they had much choice. It would have been terribly unfair to Mollie and AJ had they gone and made a mockery of the dance off. Perhaps they should scrap the dance off and just go back to the public deciding the bottom two and the judges picking which one they want to save but having a free reign on why. I feel sorry for the celebs sometimes as they can only dance the dance they are given and that just wasn't a decent example of a Viennese Waltz.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I was shocked that Aston went! I thought he was really good but this just wasn't his dance. But he still wasn't terrible.
Mollie is OK but not any better than him IMO and i think Aston is more entertaining and a better all rounder.... 

I also think he was underscored anyway, Craig gave him a 4 but also gave Ruth a 4? I like Ruth and Anton, they're entertaining but Ruth isn't great. I think it was unfair for Aston to get the same score as his dance was much better.

I know it's supposed to be judged on that dance alone but then it does make me think that maybe it should be based on how they've done in the competition overall so far...


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it should have been Ruth and Susan in the dance off

That Claudia really gets on my nerves with all her childishness and she always looks a mess to me while Tess looks elegant and stylish


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

[QUOTE="Bisbow, post: 1065022101, member: 1316490"That Claudia really gets on my nerves with all her childishness and she always looks a mess to me while Tess looks elegant and stylish[/QUOTE]

She getting silly every week......and Shirley is still getting on my nerves...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Did anyone watch it takes 2 Monday? - I am very excited about Kevin finally being allowed to do the Paso Doble he's been pitching for the last 5 years 

As a Baz Luhrmann fan I am excitedto see SCD do Scott and Fran's Strictly Ballroom Paso Doble - it's strictly magic


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Fleur said:


> Did anyone watch it takes 2 Monday? - I am very excited about Kevin finally being allowed to do the Paso Doble he's been pitching for the last 5 years
> 
> As a Baz Luhrmann fan I am excitedto see SCD do Scott and Fran's Strictly Ballroom Paso Doble - it's strictly magic


No but I might try and get it on catch up.

I found Saturday's show a bit boring, apart from Alexandra and Gorka the rest were a bit mediocre. Hope Blackpool will be better


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> No but I might try and get it on catch up.
> 
> I found Saturday's show a bit boring, apart from Alexandra and Gorka the rest were a bit mediocre. Hope Blackpool will be better


The serious voting starts after Blackpool - so everyone needs to up their game 
I really don't enjoy watching Molly and Gemma - they do the steps but they don't seem to enjoy it.

With Aston gone I think unless there are any more surprises the final 4 is obvious.
I will use my 3 free online votes wisely now - really wanted Kevin and Susan to get to Blackpool so I'm happy but this week I will vote seriously


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I thought that was a bit of an anti climax, I know its a big place to fill but I do find all the other dancers distracting, half the time I couldn't see what the couple were doing and I thought poor Susan was lost amongst them. Their paso would have been much more dramatic/effective with just them on the dance floor. I think Debbie could be at risk this week.

Not relevant to the dancing but I was driven mad last night trying to work out who the slim lady with cropped grey hair sat next to JK Rowling in Susan's party was. Just in case anyone else was she is Muriel Gray who used to be a presenter on the Tube many years ago.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I enjoyed it , I thought gemma and debbie were best . 
I like susan but she looked like she was trying to do a poo .


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> I like susan but she looked like she was trying to do a poo .




She was lost amongst the dancers, though...it certainly didn't really help with the drama of their dance.

I think Strictly tried a little too hard to make it a big show .....I just want to watch the couples and *then *watch the group dances.

No idea who will go ....judges need to be consistent with their voting though as the public show favouritism with theirs lol

Molly and AJ should have gone last time, so maybe them. Or Jonnie Peacock? Or Susan?

J


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm never that keen on the Blackpool show, I just want to watch the celebs & their partner with no other distractions. Gemma was my fave last night, the dance really suited her.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought Gemma danced beautifully and with real expression.
Susan was never going to be able to dance a very good paso doble as she is simply the wrong shape - but it made me smile and i'm glad her and Kevin got to dance at Blackpool.

A bit of a surprise in the dance off tonight!!!!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Debbie looked like it was taking everything in her not to cry when it was announced that she was in the bottom two. It was nice what Johnny said at the end.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Susan had the best WTF? face when she found out she was through!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I felt sure Susan would be in the dance off , but poor Johnny ..
He took it well and had some really nice things to say ..
Blackpool was a bit naff this year the extra dancers got in the way more than they helped this year.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I think Johnny had gone as far as he could ....wonderful progress ...lovely guy. Some great dances.

Susan was very surprised to stay in ....and I didn't blame her ....again, great journey but it must be coming to an end.

Unfortunately I still find Mollie mildly irritating... she just smiles and wafts rather than dances. 

J


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I liked Jonnie and wished he'd stayed in it maybe one more week, but he was always on the cards to be one of the next ones to go. 

I think Mollie has got to go soon, I don't mind her but I think she always looks a bit awkward in her dances.

Gemma was the best for me on Saturday night! She just seemed to flow through the dance, it really suited her. I also liked Joe's dance but I always forget about him!

I found the dancers most distracting in Davood's dance. I didn't think I really saw much of his dance at all!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Coming to this late, I am gutted Jonnie got knocked out but I love that they judged him exactly the same as everyone else. 

I despise Molly, she comes across as extremely vapid and she's rubbish!!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I loved Debbie's Argentine Tango and Joe's Quick Step although sometimes I do find Katya a little bit frantic.

My guess is Susan and Gemma in the bottom two this week.

Didn't like the mass paso doblethon thing, too many of them on the floor, couldn't really see anyone and because there were 7 of them with 7 points going to the winner it had too much influence on the score board. 

Also think they are getting too raucous in Claudia's den, all that chanting for AJ to Kiss Mollie, are they adults or a bunch of overgrown kids?


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

You know my feelings about Claudia, wish we could vote her off, she gets more childish by the week

I think Susan and Molly will be in the dance off although I an usually wrong


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I agree, I think it'll be Susan and Mollie. The Paso Doblathon was absolutely manic, I hate the way they focus on their heads and not their feet. You can't see any technique.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Whenever they do these dance-a -thon things I always think they must have decided who was getting what points beforehand,. How can they possibly spend enough time looking at each contestant then come to an agreement on the scores. As soon as the dance had finished Darcy and Shirley were on their feet ready to give the judges verdict, not possible surely?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't forget that these danceathons happen regularly in all types of dancing. Part of learning to judge is learning to look at different aspects of things all at the same time, even when there's a few people dancing.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Whenever they do these dance-a -thon things I always think they must have decided who was getting what points beforehand,. How can they possibly spend enough time looking at each contestant then come to an agreement on the scores. As soon as the dance had finished Darcy and Shirley were on their feet ready to give the judges verdict, not possible surely?


I thought it was a little to quick as well.

I haven't really liked it this year, not sure why, I just can't seem to get in to it.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

But that is how it's been done traditionally. Everyone out on the floor at the same time. SCD is the only ballroom competition where each couple get to dance on their own.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I thought it was a little to quick as well.
> 
> I haven't really liked it this year, not sure why, I just can't seem to get in to it.


I'm not enjoying it as much either. It seems to be more about glitz and entertainment and silliness and less about the dancing.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Yeah must admit I've found everyone a bit boring this year. Don't get me wrong most are good dancers, but can't really think of any moments they've truly stood out. They're just...there and dancing lol. I'm not fussed by any of them winning or losing at this point.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I thought it was a little to quick as well.
> 
> I haven't really liked it this year, not sure why, I just can't seem to get in to it.


I hear you..I love this show but there has been something missing this year and I dont mean Len.. Claudia and Tess ruin it for me anyway I record then FF their bits. I think they should offer the hosting job to Anton.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Surprised to see Alexandra in the dance off. Susan is out which is no surprise .


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Have you all watched tonight?

What lovely thank you's


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I am really going to miss Susan. She's the one I've enjoyed watching the most and it won't be half as much fun without her.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Right couple went out. Great thank you's I agree .....Susan was a real entertainer. I'll miss her and Kevins 'fun' dancing too.

But yes, Alexandra in the Dance off 

J


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The rumba is not a popular dance. Quite a few celebs have gone out on Rumba Week in past years.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Susan and Kevin have been my absolute favourite couple this year and I was so happy to see them in Blackpool but I agree it was time for them to leave the competition.
There "speeches" made me cry 
Mollie and AJ should be next to go in my opinion.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I thought it was a little to quick as well.
> 
> I haven't really liked it this year, not sure why, I just can't seem to get in to it.


I'm the same, I just do a quick fast forward through the next year. The is the first year since it started that I'm not enjoying it that much


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm sad to see Susan go out. You could tell she was having a ball . 

The others I'm fairly indifferent to. None of them interest me much, though I did enjoy Katya's dance


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

As soon as it was Alexandra & Susan in the bottom two I switched over. Obvious who was going like Susan said, there was no competition. Next week I kinda hope to see some of the top dancers go head to head- Alexandra & Debbie for starters  Just to mix it up.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Does anyone else really dislike Debbie being on the show? In that setting she irritates me enormously. I find her so smug.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Rufus15 said:


> Does anyone else really dislike Debbie being on the show? In that setting she irritates me enormously. I find her so smug.


I feel the same. There's something about her that I can't take to.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rufus15 said:


> Does anyone else really dislike Debbie being on the show? In that setting she irritates me enormously. I find her so smug.


I love Debbie 
I find Mollie completely irritating


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont mind Debbie. I think its amazing the dancing she can do at 59 and she is a good ambassador for older women .


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Agree that Susan had technically reached the end of the road but the competition will be a little less fun without her. I also shed a tear at her goodbye and thankyous.
The rhumba? I have to admit I often go to make tea or ff it a bit I find it too boring.

As for Kevins apology to his wife, was this a genuine sorry dear or was it in response to some of the nasty gutter press stories of the last week? (these pop up in my news feeds sometimes)


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I don't mind Debbie either. And I find Mollie irritating, too 

Joe is great fun to watch. Davood is smooth. Alexandra can dance but she always looks like she's on stage. And Gemma is good but changes with each dance.

So ......... it's anyones game!

J


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I don't mind Debbie either. And I find Mollie irritating, too
> 
> Joe is great fun to watch. Davood is smooth. Alexandra can dance but she always looks like she's on stage. And Gemma is good but changes with each dance.
> 
> ...


This is how I feel.

It was right for Susan to go this week, though I did really like her and like Kevin so they'll be missed. I think Molly should go next really, she's not as good as the others.

Joe seems to be doing really well recently as has Davood, when both had average starts to the competition. I think Gemma could be in danger of going, even though I like her, as she's quite up and down with her dances. Her foxtrot was amazing but this week she wasn't as good. Debbie is amazing but has had a couple of not so great weeks, I think she'll be a likely finalist. And obviously Alexandra is seeming to be the best of the lot, though it does make the show more tedious when it's always the same person on top but I can't dislike her for it as she's genuinely very good and probably should win!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I really enjoy watching Debbie dance, I think she is amazing although the last couple of weeks she has seemed a little tired and not quite her usual self. I also love her relationship with Giovanni. I don't mind Mollie either, she tries really really hard and is improving. I probably find Alexandra the most irritating because I don't find her genuine although she is a brilliant dancer. I also dislike the way Debbie has taken all the flack for previous dance experience while no one mentions Alexandra has been choreographed by Craig before. I'd like Debbie or Joe to win I think.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I really enjoy watching Debbie dance, I think she is amazing although the last couple of weeks she has seemed a little tired and not quite her usual self. I also love her relationship with Giovanni. I don't mind Mollie either, she tries really really hard and is improving. * I probably find Alexandra the most irritating because I don't find her genuine although she is a brilliant dancer.* I also dislike the way Debbie has taken all the flack for previous dance experience while no one mentions Alexandra has been choreographed by Craig before. * I'd like Debbie or Joe to win I think.*


Alexander does my head in I just don't like her, I'd like Debbie or Joe to win as well.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I think a few people take the show a tad seriously. 
I don't really mind all the jokes in between dances, yeah it's a bit cheesy and sometimes cringe worthy but it's meant to be entertainment and not a serious competition (they're already celebrities, it's not exactly make or break). 

I enjoy Debbie's dancing but I'm not really that fond of her aside from that, she comes across as a bit plain or awkward to me but she is talented for sure, and brave to be doing all this at her age.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

What on earth is going on with the judges? Molly a 9 for that Rumba when it had an illegal lift. I seriously wouldn't have known it was a Rumba if they hadn't told us. Didn't enjoy Alexandra's Charleston either, found it boring and totally lacking in character/fun. Debbie and Joe were the best two for me. No idea who will be in the bottom this week.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> What on earth is going on with the judges? Molly a 9 for that Rumba when it had an illegal lift. I seriously wouldn't have known it was a Rumba if they hadn't told us. Didn't enjoy Alexandra's Charleston either, found it boring and totally lacking in character/fun. _ *Debbie and Joe were the best two for me*. _ No idea who will be in the bottom this week.


I thought Debbie and Joe were the best this week as well.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Happy Paws said:


> I thought Debbie and Joe were the best this week as well.


So did I.

Alexandra's Charleston was too untidy for me ....

Gemma isn't quite making it so it may be her to go.

I think Molly was overmarked too.

J


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I thought Joe was fantastic this week, and it was the bear dance of the show for me. Alexandra's Charlestown and Debbie's dance bored me. I think it's showing that she's older than the rest now.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont know enough about ballroom dancing to be able to judge the finer points but as entertainment goes I've been enjoying it . I do like the extra dancers dancing with the contestants but not the silly "comedy" from Claudia and Tess. I don't know who decides these things but I bet they hate doing it too .


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I loved Debbies cats themed dance ..
I thought Molly's was insipid and lukewarm for a rumba..
Gemma is lovely but lacking a bit of fizz.
Alexandra's legs looked awful this week (shes far better in a long skirt) but her swivel was amazing
Joe was great and I liked Davoods dance , yes he wobbled a little but it was a heck of a lot better than some.

All down to the voters now


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> I thought Joe was fantastic this week, and it was the bear dance of the show for me. Alexandra's Charlestown and Debbie's dance bored me. I think it's showing that she's older than the rest now.


Really? I haven't seen any of the younger contestants attempt some of the lifts/splits and straight leg raises (whatever the posh name is for those I can't remember :Hilarious) that Debbie pulls off with style and grace. Her flexibility is second to none too. She is a shining example to me of how staying fit and doing some yoga on a regular basis can keep you fit and supple well into your late middle age. I would love to see her win although I'd be happy with Joe winning and her coming second too.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Really? I haven't seen any of the younger contestants attempt some of the lifts/splits and straight leg raises (whatever the posh name is for those I can't remember :Hilarious) that Debbie pulls off with style and grace. Her flexibility is second to none too. She is a shining example to me of how staying fit and doing some yoga on a regular basis can keep you fit and supple well into your late middle age. I would love to see her win although I'd be happy with Joe winning and her coming second too.


I just don't like her in this setting. I can't make a comment on her generally of course as I don't know her from anywhere else outside of Strictly, but she absolutely does my nut in. I find her incredibly false, I don't find her to be an outstanding dancer, I find her to be as I would expect for a ballet dancer. I think her leg things have become incredibly samey, she does them all the time, and doesn't seem to do anything new. She very much rubs me up the wrong way on the show, which I'm sure she doesn't care about and I usually make myself busy when she's on now.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> I just don't like her in this setting. I can't make a comment on her generally of course as I don't know her from anywhere else outside of Strictly, but she absolutely does my nut in. I find her incredibly false, I don't find her to be an outstanding dancer, I find her to be as I would expect for a ballet dancer. I think her leg things have become incredibly samey, she does them all the time, and doesn't seem to do anything new. She very much rubs me up the wrong way on the show, which I'm sure she doesn't care about and I usually make myself busy when she's on now.


Oh I see, you don't like her as a person rather than her as a dancer  If you make yourself busy and don't watch how are you so sure she isn't doing anything new? I would say she has done several lift that haven't been done on Strictly before including the one this week. The judges usually praise her balance and the ease/grace with which she gets into and more importantly out of the lifts and carries on dancing.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Oh I see, you don't like her as a person rather than her as a dancer  If you make yourself busy and don't watch how are you so sure she isn't doing anything new? I would say she has done several lift that haven't been done on Strictly before including the one this week. The judges usually praise her balance and the ease/grace with which she gets into and more importantly out of the lifts and carries on dancing.


I have no opinion of her as a person at all, I don't like her as a dancer. I think she's been well trained but of course she would be as she's a trained ballet dancer and was right up to her 20s I think? I watched her weekly up until this and last week, as I don't feel she improved. She was already good, that's not in question, but she's not improving on that, she's continuing at the same level. Others are very much catching up to her now imo. I don't find her dances exciting at all, I find her very dull.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> I have no opinion of her as a person at all, I don't like her as a dancer. I think she's been well trained but of course she would be as she's a trained ballet dancer and was right up to her 20s I think? I watched her weekly up until this and last week, as I don't feel she improved. She was already good, that's not in question, but she's not improving on that, she's continuing at the same level. Others are very much catching up to her now imo. I don't find her dances exciting at all, I find her very dull.


Fair enough, couldn't disagree with you more though  not sure how you can judge whether someone is improving or not if you haven't watched her last two performances. I would say the same about Alexandra, she looks much the same as she did in week 1 to me. Also Debbie is not the only one with previous dance experience and ballet is very different to ballroom and latin. I do think Joe has improved a great deal though so would be quite happy if he won.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rufus15 said:


> I just don't like her in this setting. I can't make a comment on her generally of course as I don't know her from anywhere else outside of Strictly, but she absolutely does my nut in. *I find her incredibly false,* I don't find her to be an outstanding dancer, I find her to be as I would expect for a ballet dancer. I think her leg things have become incredibly samey, she does them all the time, and doesn't seem to do anything new. *She very much rubs me up the wrong way *on the show, which I'm sure she doesn't care about and I usually make myself busy when she's on now.


Funny that's how I feel about Alexandra


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of Alexandra either but I think she comes across as more personable. Hope Gemma or Mollie are out this week, will be a shame if Davood doesn't get through


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I sometimes think I'm watching a different programme to the judges


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Well.... what can you say? the voters made their choice..

It wasnt mine.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Shame Davood ended up in the dance off - I would of liked to of seen him in the final, especially as he was a novice dancer.
But out of the 2 his was the weaker dance.

Every week I say Mollie will go and every week she goes through, maybe next week i'll finally be right


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Ditto what Fleur said . I liked Davoods dance , I was hoping Mollie would go.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I think it had to be Davood or Gemma go this week... though I like them both!! 

In previous weeks I've thought Mollie should go but I do think she's improved slightly and looks less nervous so I can see why people are voting for her now. Her rumba wasn't my favourite though, it was a bit soft. 

I have a feeling people aren't like Alexandra, she has always been an amazing dancer but maybe it's getting a bit samey with her? 

I think I want Joe to win now. He's been fab the past couple of weeks and has really improved.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Did anyone see Lorraine this morning? The showbiz guy Dan Wotten did a total hatchet job on Alexandra Burke :Jawdrop


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Did anyone see Lorraine this morning? The showbiz guy Dan Wotten did a total hatchet job on Alexandra Burke :Jawdrop


No ! What did he say ?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> No ! What did he say ?


Crocodile tears, fake humility, the public don't like her and don't want her to win and how unpopular she must be to have fallen from joint top of the leader board to being in the bottom two, that the judges should take note the British public do not want her to win etc etc.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Crocodile tears, fake humility, the public don't like her and don't want her to win and how unpopular she must be to have fallen from joint top of the leader board to being in the bottom two, that the judges should take note the British public do not want her to win etc etc.


Then he seems to miss the whole point of having the judges - they are there to score the dances in a professional manner against the criteria and standards for the given dance, not based on how much they or the public like the celebrity.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Crocodile tears, fake humility, the public don't like her and don't want her to win and how unpopular she must be to have fallen from joint top of the leader board to being in the bottom two, that the judges should take note the British public do not want her to win etc etc.


Good lord! is he one of those reporter types that like to make themselves know? 
Alexandra is not my cup of tea, I find her a bit boring she doesn`t wow me, but that might be the routines Gorka has given her, I don`t look forward to seeing what they`ve come up with each week. 
I agree she must be unpopular to be top of the leader board then end up in the dance off but the judges don`t have to take note of who is popular or not. The winner is decided by the public, if she gets to the final, which on doubt she will, if the public don`t like her she will be the first to go on final night.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

kimthecat said:


> I dont mind Debbie. I think its amazing the dancing she can do at 59 and she is a good ambassador for older women .


It is, but does she have to mention it after *every *dance?


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Crocodile tears, fake humility, the public don't like her and don't want her to win and how unpopular she must be to have fallen from joint top of the leader board to being in the bottom two, that the judges should take note the British public do not want her to win etc etc.


Agree with the others, the judges should take note of the dances, and she is one of the best dancers there. I don't why Dan (?) should say the judges should take note of what the public thinks?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Crocodile tears, fake humility, the public don't like her and don't want her to win and how unpopular she must be to have fallen from joint top of the leader board to being in the bottom two, that the judges should take note the British public do not want her to win etc etc.


She is very unpopular on Twitter. 
her mum died recently so shes bound to be emotional . Also , I think its her personality to be expressive and OTT . her reaction was similar when she won the X factor .


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds to me like he wanted to get his name in the papers. Hope he never wants an interview with her in the future.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Then he seems to miss the whole point of having the judges - they are there to score the dances in a professional manner against the criteria and standards for the given dance, not based on how much they or the public like the celebrity.


He has indeed missed the point of the judges, perhaps he thinks he should be one.



3dogs2cats said:


> Good lord! is he one of those reporter types that like to make themselves know?
> Alexandra is not my cup of tea, I find her a bit boring she doesn`t wow me, but that might be the routines Gorka has given her, I don`t look forward to seeing what they`ve come up with each week.
> I agree she must be unpopular to be top of the leader board then end up in the dance off but the judges don`t have to take note of who is popular or not. The winner is decided by the public, if she gets to the final, which on doubt she will, if the public don`t like her she will be the first to go on final night.


Yes he is a "show biz" reporter - he has a reputation for outing gay popstars I believe 



Teddy-dog said:


> Agree with the others, the judges should take note of the dances, and she is one of the best dancers there. I don't why Dan (?) should say the judges should take note of what the public thinks?


I believe there has been a lot of talk on social media about the judges fixing the scores to make sure Alexandra and Debbie are in the final but I don't buy that at all, they were the two best dancers on Saturday although I think Joe was pretty close, of the other 3 any could have been in the bottom and gone.

What surprised me was Lorraine Kelly letting him carry on like that as it seemed a very unfair attempt to influence viewers opinions. No doubt if Alexandra is in the final they will have on the sofa being all sweet to her so I hope Alexandra tells them to naff off and won't go on even if she wins.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Yes he is a "show biz" reporter - he has a reputation for outing gay popstars I believe


Really? What a nasty, small-minded, vindictive little man he is.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Sounds to me like he wanted to get his name in the papers. Hope he never wants an interview with her in the future.


 I think you will find he is already in the papers or the gutter press at any rate

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...thers-bit-on-the-side-the-sun-bizarre-editor/


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ahhh... he writes for the Sun? Now it makes sense.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> Really? What a nasty, small-minded, vindictive little man he is.


Private eye had this to say about him

http://www.private-eye.co.uk/media-news


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I believe there has been a lot of talk on social media about the judges fixing the scores to make sure Alexandra and Debbie are in the final but I don't buy that at all, they were the two best dancers on Saturday although I think Joe was pretty close, of the other 3 any could have been in the bottom and gone.
> 
> .


 I don't understand how the judges scores work along with the public votes . does each point they give equal so many public votes .
They never say how many public vote they got .


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ugh. Disgusting little man


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> I don't understand how the judges scores work along with the public votes . does each point they give equal so many public votes .
> They never say how many public vote they got .


The top scoring contestant (from the judges) gets the most points, so if there are only 7 left the top one gets 7 points and so on down to the bottom person only getting one point. The same thing happens with the public vote, so Alexandra finished joint top of the leader board on 6 points so I would imagine she must have been either bottom or 2nd from bottom with the public votes to end up in the bottom two.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/2SYsFHCt9QZmhgm2Glx1Z2n/about

After the telephone and online voting has closed, the viewers' votes will be collated and independently verified. The couples will be ranked based on the total number of viewers' votes received. The couple with the highest number of viewers' votes will be awarded a number of points equal to the number of couples competing that evening. So, for example, if seven couples are competing, the points awarded to the highest ranked couple (based on the viewers' total score) will be 7, the couple with the second highest score from the viewers will receive 6 points and so on in the same downward sequential order.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I didn't know that's how it all worked, very interesting. That man sounds absolutely vile, spiteful little toad.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes I can't see how the judges are 'fixing' the competition. Alexandra has been the best dancer so far really. I would rather Joe won, but throughout the comp Alexandra has been the best overall so, no matter your opinion on her, she deserves her spot. 

Also, the judges can't really 'fix' anything, like we've seen, the public has just as much say as who's in the bottom two as the judges.

Ah well he sounds like a nasty man who delights in putting others down.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> Also, the judges can't really 'fix' anything, like we've seen, the public has just as much say as who's in the bottom two as the judges.
> .


The judges often mark in a rather obscure way ..offering 9's and even 10's against 6's and 7's when actually I am not sure they are seeing the same dance as I am. They definitely marked Mollie up after she had been in the dance off in my opinion. The higher the judges vote the better the % they start with in case the public don't vote for them. I don't doubt there is always a little manipulation.........

And even by telling us how well a contestant did by giving them 10's is a subliminal message to the public ......they must have been brilliant if the judges gave them a 10 

I don't know who Dan Wooten is ...well, I do now obviously ....but he sounds a typical tabloid hack peddling such vitriol. I'm not a fan of Alexandra and I don't see her as 'the best' at all ....she has stage presence but she is an untidy, sometimes unco-ordinated dancer in my opinion. But no one deserves that kind of press for no reason.

J


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Dan Wooten is known for being quite outspoken. But personally I feel Alexandra does come across quite fake and clearly the voting public are finding it hard to connect with her or her dances. Her & Debbie I'm not keen on at all, just because I get this underlying vibe they expect good comments/scores & seem quite smug...I don't know. I just can't warm to either of them, although I did start off liking Debbie.

I'm surprised Gemma remained, I completely forget about her most weeks! I guess at this point the only one I feel any kind of support for is Joe.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dance one Alexandra over marked as normal.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

How many times will Debbie mention her age tonight? My guess is...59.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Paws said:


> Dance one Alexandra over marked as normal.


We know who the judges want to win don't we


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Bisbow said:


> We know who the judges want to win don't we


Yes, they have made that very clear from week one.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

She's not the only one overmarked though in fairness, Debbie is massively overmarked. 

Loved Joe tonight, shame he stumbled but I think that was one of the better male Argentine Tangos and the men always have it harder in that dance I think.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rufus15 said:


> Loved Joe tonight, shame he stumbled but I think that was one of the better male Argentine Tangos and the men always have it harder in that dance I think.


He was brilliant wasn't he, even with the stumble I still think he was under marked.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Alexandra's rumba was overmarked imo but then I find it the most boring of dances the salsa was another matter it was pure party.. Compared to Molly's which was just plodding.

Joe was great..I had to rewind to see the stumble and he recovered so well I didn't think it was worth marking down that last lift was pure innovation and brilliant.

Debbie was Debbie.. I like her.. Gemma was fairly good esp her tango.

Molly should go she is a 10 watt bulb in the company of floodlights


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

59 isn’t that old, they’re talking about it as though she’s 90.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I found the song choice for Alexandra's rumba to be very odd. That is not a romantic song in any sense.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Mirandashell said:


> Sounds to me like he wanted to get his name in the papers. Hope he never wants an interview with her in the future.


Maybe he's had one in the past and she wasn't keen on him or his bitchy ways?

Now, he might be trying to get his own back?

I've always thought he comes across as rather catty in general tbh


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I didn't particularly like Debbie's jive, something about it looked a bit off. Honestly I do feel like the judges over mark her based on age and I don't think that's fair, it should all come down to the quality of the dance.

I'm actually rooting for Joe now, he's improved so much over the past few weeks.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

so , who do you think will end up in the dance off? 

Gemma and Mollie?


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

kimthecat said:


> so , who do you think will end up in the dance off?
> 
> Gemma and Mollie?


It should be in my opinion.

With Mollie to go .............

But who knows lol

J


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Gemma and Alexandra.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Mirandashell said:


> Gemma and Alexandra.


If it is Gemma will be the one to go
The judges will want to keep Alexandra


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I agree. But then she'll get bumped out on the first viewers vote in the Final


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Gemma and Mollie in the dance off for me this week.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

kimthecat said:


> so , who do you think will end up in the dance off?
> 
> Gemma and Mollie?


Based on the quality of the dancing, it should be them, yes.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

If it's Mollie in the Do, then Gemma is saved.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Well so far , as predicted its Molly and Gemma . I hope Gemma is saved.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It will be. Unless she falls over or something.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

They both danced well, in my ignorant view about dancing Gemma's seemed to have more tricky content


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It did. And it was spot on with the accents in the music as well. It was well danced both times.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We are going to have a great final


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The right 4 got through in my opinion 

My favourite dance last night was Joe's Argentine Tango - such a shame he had that little stumble


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

dorrit said:


> *Alexandra's rumba *was overmarked imo but then I find it the most boring of dances the salsa was another matter it was pure party.. Compared to Molly's which was just plodding.
> 
> Joe was great..I had to rewind to see the stumble and he recovered so well I didn't think it was worth marking down that last lift was pure innovation and brilliant.
> 
> ...





Mirandashell said:


> I found the song choice for *Alexandra's rumba* to be very odd. That is not a romantic song in any sense.


Alexandra didn't dance the rumba this week she did the Viennse Waltz and the Salsa, Gemma danced the Rumba

Very happy with the final 4, despite not being a fan of Alexandra's and agreeing she was over marked in her first dance, she does deserve to be in the final. I thought Debbie was lacking a bit of her usual spark tonight but can't agree she is over marked because of her age, she dances far better than the majority of the youngsters. I want Joe or Debbie to win and talking of Joe wasn't that cantilever thing at the end of their Argentine Tango amazing. Katya is my favourite of the pro dancers I think.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Just reading this article by ex Pro dancer Robin Windsor - this is what he has to say about Debbie

http://tv.bt.com/tv/strictly-come-d...ke-home-the-glitterball-trophy-11364235466187

Debbie is an inspiration. I don't care that she's had previous dance experience. For someone of her age, to be able to do what she's doing is incredible. We've never had a winner over 40 and I think she could take the title at the end of the series. She had a dodgy week at Blackpool with the samba, but the samba is a dance that really shows the celebrities flaws. But her comeback with the Argentine tango - and I saw that in the studio live - that was incredible.

I wish I could dance like Debbie does now to be honest. I'm 38 and I dance 8 times a week in theatre shows and as you get older you really have to look after your body. Stretching is the really important thing to do when you reach a certain age and lots of people forget that. The other thing with Debbie and her experience of ballet is that it is a totally different skill to Latin and ballroom. In fact, she has the added problem of unlearning everything she's previously taken on board and learn how to move in a totally different way.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Huh.... just goes to show the whole thing was odd if two of us mistook a VW for a rumba!


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

That was a VW? I must be getting old and senile!

Still in the end the right one left and I can look forward to the final.. Thought Joe did well for a dead man ! ( he was killed off in Holby last week)


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I think the right one left, Mollie had been on the cards to leave for a while but she did have a good last few weeks. Though, she never generated scores as high as the others (I know Gemma has had some low scores but she's had some high ones too). 

Looking forward to the final there are some fab dancers left. I think Gemma might be the first to go next week because she's just not as consistent as the others. I like her but she'd have to up her game. If Alexandra keeps dancing as she is then she will probably win, her salsa was amazing. Personally, I'd like Joe to win as I think he's made the most progress


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

There's a rumour that there is no 'half-time' in the final this year. All four of them will do all the dances.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Mirandashell said:


> There's a rumour that there is no 'half-time' in the final this year. All four of them will do all the dances.


I have missed the last few years, what does this mean?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Rufus15 said:


> I have missed the last few years, what does this mean?


If memory serves, there has been a first half and a second half to the final in recent years, with one couple getting voted off at 'half time' and not doing their show dance


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Jesthar said:


> If memory serves, there has been a first half and a second half to the final in recent years, with one couple getting voted off at 'half time' and not doing their show dance


Yes that's it. Except last year they changed it so all couples did their show dance and it was the judges choice that was the 3rd dance (so one couple didn't get to do that dance). I think it was because everyone wants to see the show dance the celebs have been working on.

I kind of liked that format... Will be interesting to see if they change it.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks both, curious to see how they work it. Think himself will be pleased once the series is over, or he will be until Dancing on Ice is back!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rufus15 said:


> Thanks both, curious to see how they work it. Think himself will be pleased once the series is over, or he will be until* Dancing on Ice is back*!


Dancing on Ice is back, I didn't know it coming back


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Happy Paws said:


> Dancing on Ice is back, I didn't know it coming back


Have you been living under a rock?! YouTube the ad, it made me both laugh and cry!


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Never seen Dancing on Ice but the advert is lovely!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

@Happy Paws


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Never seen Dancing on Ice but the advert is lovely!


It is isn't it...


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> Dancing on Ice is back, I didn't know it coming back


 Yay ! I knew it was coming back . Not seen the trailer though . brilliant !


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm interested to see how the new format is going to work out with Torvill and Dean as judges. A few of the previous pro skaters are coming back too.

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/tv/2...-dancing-on-ice-answered-by-torvill-and-dean/


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I’m so pleased Dancing on Ice is coming back; was really annoyed when they axed it. I much prefer it to Strictly. Does anyone know why it was cancelled after only a few seasons, and why it’s now coming back?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Blaise in Surrey said:


> I'm so pleased Dancing on Ice is coming back; was really annoyed when they axed it. I much prefer it to Strictly. Does anyone know why it was cancelled after only a few seasons, and why it's now coming back?


It ran for 8 years/series followed by the All Stars in 2014. I don't know why they axed it - perhaps the viewing figures weren't good enough or they thought it had run its course or they couldn't get enough celebs to take part. Chris & Jane talk about it in the link I've put in the post above yours  I hope we get to know the professional skaters a bit better and see more of them doing the opening routines as I must admit I did get a bit bored with Chris and Jane all the time although the annual Bolero was always exciting and that music brings back memories.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I think Chris and Jayne may have retired altogether so it's unlikely they will be doing the opening dance.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Mirandashell said:


> I think Chris and Jayne may have retired altogether so it's unlikely they will be doing the opening dance.


No I didn't think they would be, just saying I found it got a bit boring and I'd like to see more of the professional skaters although from the article I linked

When Dancing on Ice was cancelled by ITV, they said it would be their "last Bolero". So, will it still be?

Chris simply said: "Never say never"…

So I would imagine we might see them do a version of Bolero perhaps in the final, who knows


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

That was really good! And lovely to see her partner lose his Paso face and grin in joy when she pulled off that tricky bit. 

Well done Gemma.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Come ooooooon Joe!!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Did anyone think Debbie was out of a time in some parts and a bit awkward out of lifts??? Her dance was still good I just thought moments looked a bit awkward! 

Think I would like to see joe win still!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Alexandra's show dance - it was very well danced and very technical but..... it was just bits of choreography from dances she's already done. Which is not her fault. It's laziness by her partner. It was good but I would rather have seen something new from her.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I missed Katya's dress change, that was a fantastic dance. And that flip lift, well done Joe!!

Totally agree that Debbie struggled but I heard she has been in quite a lot of pain this week. I do think she is too old for something as intense as Strictly, especially up against people 30 years younger


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm underwhelmed with all the show dances, TBH. Pretty much just what they've already done but the dances mixed together. 

My SD vote has gone to Debbie for having the guts to do ballet in front of Darcey Busstop.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I think the rest of my votes are going to Joe. Not just because he's improved the most but also for Katya. Her choreography has been brilliant every week.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm rooting for Joe all the way. I'm a miser and don't vote, but I don't complain when my favourite doesn't win either. I just cross my fingers and hope!

I do think he deserves it though, he's the only one that's made consistent and significant improvement, which is the whole point of the show. Debbie and Alexandra have been a high standard throughout but haven't really had anywhere to go or to improve. Gemma has been very clunky throughout, her dances don't flow well at all. Joe has gone from two left feet to being a dancer, and a cracking one at that.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

To be honest, I'd love it if Debbie won, but I won't really mind if Joe or Alexandra win either. Or even Gemma. It's been a brilliant year with a lot of good dancers in the final


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Joe and Katya!


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Great reaction from Joe!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well Done JOE


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Wooop!!! Go Joe. I agree, I think he’s a fab dancer and definitely most improved so deserved the win


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Well chuffed Joe won!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Glad Joe won! Love Katya


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Right up until watching I said I didn't mind if Joe won but I found his dances a bit lacklustre tonight and his show dance in particular weak and a bit corny. I actually thought Gemma was better than him tonight. Still wanted Debbie to win and her show dance made me cry it was so beautiful.



Rufus15 said:


> I do think she is too old for something as intense as Strictly, especially up against people 30 years younger


TOO OLD MY ARSE more flexible, more stamina and more grace than most people 30 - 40 years younger.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I placed them

1st - joint - Alexandra and Debbie

Both amazing in my view. Debbie was nursing a back injury through most of this competition so I don't think age had anything to do with it. 

(I'm 57, she puts me to shame! )

2nd - Joe

I do think it is a bit harder for the celeb males as they have to lead and lift the pro. His show dance was a bit dull IMO.

3rd - Gemma - just lacked a bit of finesse for me.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Rufus15 said:


> I do think she is too old for something as intense as Strictly, especially up against people 30 years younger


And therein lies the problem ...perhaps they should have an upper age limit because let's be honest if Debbie didn't win (and I admit I would have liked to see her do so as i thought she was amazing and a great flag for keeping fit) then there isn't really much point any 'older ladies' now entering (and any that do get brought in will just be the token 'oldie').

Most older males go out early and they are touting Joe at 42 as the *oldest *winner. (Average age of winners is about 30 years of age). 42 isn't old 

I didn't actually mind who won (well ...ok not Alexandra's biggest fan lol) and Joe was great but so was Gemma but yes, I would have preferred Debbie. I could watch her dance again and again.

J


----------



## Kim Watcham (Dec 16, 2017)

well done to joe .. and well done to them all they all did very well and looked so nice ....roll on june when me and my friend tracy go to see Giovanni love them all..


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I was pleased with the result, I loved Joe's dances, I did liked Debbie's show dance, Gemma was OK, Alexandras was same old stuff I found her boring.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> I placed them
> 
> 1st - joint - Alexandra and Debbie
> 
> ...


She is 59 and yes she puts me to shame too, Flexibility is my biggest problem. I understand she has always done yoga so I'm going to have another try at that, might help if I could even do the sitting position they use for beginners :Shamefullyembarrased:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't thing age is as much of a hindrance as personality tbh

People really seem to dislike Alexandra for some reason - yes, she is a bit gushy and over dramatic but she is a performer. As for the tears, well she has just lost her mum so perfectly understandable IMO and experience.

Debbie too, seems to have quite a lot of detractors.

Both will have lost votes based on things other than their dancing ability.

Joe came across as a nice, unassuming bloke which, when added to his dancing ability gave him the edge, I think.

Ruth seems to be very popular in general which won her votes more than her dancing prowess, I think 

I suspect it's also mostly women who vote.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

There's also been some nasty stuff in the press about Debbie and Alexandra. And I know most people know it's all lies but it can colour their opinions subconsciously. And there are some people who do believe it.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I watched last night.. I enjoyed it ..

I'm glad Joe won. He seemed genuine and he worked hard.
As for the ladies I'm sure each and every one of them also worked hard , of course expectations for Debbie and Alexandra were high because they have had some dance experience I dont think that made it easier for them I think the bar was set that bit higher.

I tend to keep away from the 'newspapers' ( read ; gutter press) who seem intent on spreading filthy and upsetting gossip on a daily basis instead or actually reporting news which is filthy and upsetting enough.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Enjoyed the final, sometimes I find them a bit flat but this one I really enjoyed, glad Joe and Katya won but would have been happy with any of them. Looking forward to seeing all four finalists live on Tour together with Susan, Davood and Jonnie. Think they all dancing with original partners this year which doesn`t normally happen.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

dorrit said:


> I tend to keep away from the 'newspapers' ( read ; gutter press) who seem intent on spreading filthy and upsetting gossip on a daily basis instead or actually reporting news which is filthy and upsetting enough.


The last time we read a newspaper was on holiday in the South of France in 2009, we don't but them either they are full of lies and rubbish and I don't do FB or twitter either.


----------

